# BMW X5 with 3rd row for UberXL - has anyone done it?



## Rafal (Jul 14, 2014)

Was going to buy an X5 and thought 3rd row would qualify me to do UberXL. Has anyone done it?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Should qualify with the 3rd row. Should contact them first with the year etc. just to be sure before you buy.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

XL will keep you busy, but it's a 28% cut. Do you really want to thrash your beautiful BMW?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you've got the v8 that drinks premium you're going to get killed on fuel costs alone, let alone the paltry fares that X & XL pay... 

What market are you in?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rafal said:


> Was going to buy an X5 and thought 3rd row would qualify me to do UberXL. Has anyone done it?


Is this your first venture in professional driving?

Use this vehicle operating cost calculator. Not sure if it covers all the scenarios. Keep in mind many of the costs are deductable.

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/calc/

My gut feeling is an X5 is over the top.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

What market are you in Rafal?

I drive both UberX and UberXL in Boston. There are not many UberXL vehicles in this market which is both good and bad. The upside is that I get more ride requests, even at slower times. The downside is that the majority of my UberXL requests are at least 10-15 minutes away and just driving out there eats away at profits.

Driving UberXL requires more patience. The weekend night groups are often rowdy and will sometimes try to bring on open containers and more than 6 passengers. It always takes a group longer to get ready and get in the car. 7-10 minute wait times are not uncommon (in addition to the 10-15 minute drive to their location).

So I can complete about 2 UberXL trips per hour vs 4 UberX trips driving approximately the same amount of miles.

Another factor to weigh with UberXL is the added wear and tear on your brakes, shocks, and suspension. Like other members of this forum, I'm considering taking myself off of the UberXL queue.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I liked XL before they helped themselves to 28%. I knew something was up when they stopped recruiting SUV's. Now they're getting XL calls and I'm getting the runoff. SUV guys are taking it in the shorts. I thought the reason for the higher fare was to offset the fuel cost and pick up distance. IMO the best times for XL is during surge. I can do pretty well, but 2 or 3 trips/hr is about right.


----------

